# Fiber & Green Tea



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi. I had an appointment with a GI the other day. Its the 2nd one I have been to. The last one I went to tried some meds that didn't work and had me scheduled for a colonopsy - but I had school and work and kind of never went back. I just moved out to southern California and had to quit a new job I recently got because of my IBS.Anyhow the doctor appointment was disappointing to me. He asked about pain in my stomach and I said I didn't really have pain, that pain wasn't a problem. My problem is just having to go to use the restroom so often when I lead a normal life.Right now I'm not working or going to school. So on days that I just stay home my stomach is usually fine. But when I have that 8-5 job, EVERY morning my stomach is a problem and meds don't seem to help at all. And when I work I don't eat all day.So i explained to him it's bothered me since I was 13. That I have been to two other doctors about it. That the last GI did a blood test and a stool test and both came back normal. I also said I've not been offically diagnosed with IBS but that the doctors have highly suggested it being that.Anyhow what he did was give me some fiber powdered stuff to drink daily and told me to drink green tea and eat alot of fiber for 4 weeks and come back to see him and we would see how that work and talk about doing a colonopsy.I don't really feel like he even listened to me. He said other test had to be done to make sure it wasn't anything else. He also decided to do some more blood tests(which took 2 extra hours of waiting at QuestNostics). Oi. I'm wondering has a high fober diet worked for anyone with IBS-D?? It seems odd to me that if you problem is D, that fiber isn't going to help...And if anyone knows of a good stomach doctor in Southern CA, I would love to know there name. PS-sorry for all the miss spellings. im being too lazy to spell check today.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey! I'm 13 and this IBS is killing me! I have the pain and it's running my life! Well... to your post... Explain to the doctor how you feel about this and say how your life has changed


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

My first GI was really a waste of time. What helped me was going to the book store and reading whatever books I could find on nutrition and intestinal health. I got about fifty times more out of that than talking to doctors.


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm starting to feel the same. This is my 2nd GI, and 4th doctor to see about it and I feel like I've learned more from the books I have bought and articles I have read online.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I went the GI and he didn't help either, he pretty much told me it was a real condition but it's all in your head and you are the only person who can really control it. And you can help with diet and learn how to reduce stress. I wrote him off my list he was no help.But let me tell you who helped me on two different occassions: Before I went to the GI I was seeing a psychiatrist, and she talked to me about my problems helped show me ways of dealing with things, and she gave me medication.I was on Librax which helped me alot.And the other person who helped me was my regular GP. She actually happens to suffer from IBS too so she understands. She gave me medications, first she put me on Cellexa but felt Lexapro would do a better job. These are antidepressants but for some reason they really help patients with IBS. Why don't you go to your family doctor and give them a try rather than a GI.


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

I did - actually went to 2 family docs. The first one automatically sent me to a GI. The second one tried to treat me for a month with no luck and then was going to send me to a GI - but I juts stopped going.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Jes, why fiber helps with D (when it does).Fiber absorbs water and so for constipation it tends to hold water in the stool so your body can't suck it out, but it can also absorb extra water to keep stools from being so mushy.It doesn't help everyone, but it does help a significant number of people with either kind of IBS.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS antidepressants help for IBS because the nerves in the gut use serotonin just like the mood nerves in your head do.K.


----------



## evesedusn (Feb 1, 2005)

when i went to my doctor about it, he said much the same thing- its all inmy head/im the only one who can do anything about it. i ended up leaving the office in tears- i felt totally helpless... i mean isnt that the same diagnosis they give to crazy people?!? he ended up putting me on zoloft, which is for the anxiety he thinks is triggering it. i think it helps a bit, but i still havent found anything that really works. i think the thing thats helped me the most is just time. after a while it just gets easier to deal with. hopefully there is a medicinal solution out there too though!


----------



## bojangles (Feb 8, 2005)

I went to a doctor and he gave me some of that fibre stuff too and told me to get a better diet - but I felt, for the money I was paying him, he didn't really tell me how to adjust to IBS or anything... I mean my normal doctor could have told me the stuff this supposed specialist did.


----------

